# how'd you come up with yer tags?



## writhe (Apr 6, 2021)

do you tag stuff? how'd you come up up with your tag?
always curious how people pick theirs.

can never commit to just one....feel like i'll find one someday that just 'fits' but haven't come up with anything too clever just yet. these grease pens are burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## plumfae (Apr 7, 2021)

ive had the same tag (SADER) for about 10 years now. I just picked letters I liked doing in an order that worked. I changed it a few times but eventually just came back to the old one.

since I'm getting into ooglery i recently started trying to play around with monikers, and made this lil doodle girl that I think is cool, but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. moniker stuff is like a whole different style to learn.


----------



## AJBird (Apr 7, 2021)

ja*λbird *honestly just popped into my head after thinkin about my own name and how i love travelling, just like birds do. not the most creative but hey, it works

only recently started tagging but its a cool feeling to know something i drew is out there somewhere


----------



## Romanriff (Apr 8, 2021)

I used to paint under the name CYNA it was really toyish and I only got to doing throw ups and tags. I stopped writing typical graffiti for a couple of years and started toying around without using names and just kept some Markalls and doodled random stuff when it came to mind. I started drawing this ugly character, who I've been writing on trains for a while now. If you're trying to come up with something to write I suggest you try not to think about it, as weird as that sounds. There is a sweet spot between coming up with something that means nothing to you and coming up with something too vain.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 9, 2021)

Hoot my ex said i was a hoot lol its two owl eyes in the os for hoot i like it


----------



## bask (Apr 9, 2021)

You know when an old dog is sprawled out in the sun and that look that says everything is alright, just basking. That's how I came to write BASK on all surfaces.

My moniker is a 1 line self portrait I call the 3 dot journalist. Always with ?! In a thought cloud. Forces are aligning...


----------



## G0PN1KB0T (Apr 9, 2021)

Look up Gsforever on instagram for good deals on streaks.


----------

